# One last update on Freck -- He's ready to come home!!!!!



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

We got home tonight and there was an adorable cat sitting by our garage. I got out of the car, expecting him (I don't know if it's a him or her, I'm just using "him") to run away. Instead, he meows at me and just sits there. I go and pet him and he rubs up on me like crazy. I ran my hand down his back and he felt kinda skinny to me. I went in and got him some food and he gobbled it all up. My neighbors came out and we started talking about him. They said they've seen him on and off for about a week now. He hopped their fence and was chasing bugs. I thought maybe he belonged to our new neighbors but apparently he was around their yard and the teenagers that live there came and asked another neighbor if it was his cat. So, they're not the owners. There's another black/white cat that lives in our community that's an outside cat, but I drove past him on the way to our house so I know it's not him. The man that used to live in the house with the new neighbors had 6 cats that he kept inside and several more that he let roam outside. Maybe he left one behind? Maybe the kitty found his way back?

I didn't want this cat to get hit by a car so I brought him into our garage for the night. I'm really hoping this isn't someone's pet and that they'll be worried about him tonight, but I'm afraid for him. I've already posted on Craigslist and I'm going to post on our community website. I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow to see if he's chipped and then I'll post some flyers. What do you think? Am I doing the right thing by taking him in tonight? Or did I just cat-nap somebody's pet!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You *absolutely* did the right thing! And your plans for tomorrow are perfect. The only thing you didn't do was post a picture for us!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

marie73 said:


> You *absolutely* did the right thing! And your plans for tomorrow are perfect. The only thing you didn't do was post a picture for us!


Here's the best one I could get. He just loves attention so I couldn't get him to sit still.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree...better off safe than sorry. If he's someone's pet and they're looking for him I'm sure they see your flyers or Craigslist....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's beautiful! Hopefully, you'll help him find his way home. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat! I hope his owner claims him. I would be heartbroken to lose such a lovely cat! Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... what a sweet looking kitty... I hope you can find the owner...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I just went through the exact same thing. After posting flyers, I did get a response from the owner within an hour. I hope the same happens for you! Good luck with helping him find a home.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I decided to take him to Animal Control to be scanned since I would need to go there anyway to file a found report. She scanned him and he had a microchip!! His name is Freck. He was adopted from the Animal Control shelter as a kitten (He's about 2 now). There were notes that said he had to remain an indoor cat or else he would revert back to being feral quickly. I don't know how long he's been outside, but he's still a very loving cat. 

She said he hasn't had a rabies shot since he was adopted. At least not in their system. Which means he hasn't been licensed. She said the cat could have been given away to someone else and they just never updated the records at Animal Control. (Though I don't know why you wouldn't update it considering it's law to have your animal licensed. I wouldn't want to be fined for that.) Anyway, I have the address and phone numbers for the person listed. I called both numbers and they each have a different woman's name on the voicemail. I left a message so we'll see what happens.


*edited to add a better picture of him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, that's hopeful that the owners might come get Freck. maybe he just slipped out the door on them.

You're so wonderful for doing so much for him.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great, you're making progress! It'll be interesting to see if they return the call.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank goodness for people like you.  Many people never get their lost cats back.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at his little white socks! :luv

If no one claims him, can you keep him? (I don't know your situation with cats right now.)


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I could (and would) keep him. The woman at Animal Control told me if they don't want the cat that I could bring him back to them. I just looked at her and said, "No. That's not going to happen." :lol: She said to just make sure the woman legally changes ownership over to me.

What's really funny is that my oldest daughter has been wanting a black & white cat for a LONG time. I went to Animal Control yesterday just to look around and I found this adorable little black and white cat that I seriously considered adopting. But I didn't. Then we get home last night and this little guy's sitting there. My husband said, "Oh look! It's black & white." Accompanied with a :roll: . I haven't shown the cat to my oldest yet. I don't want her to get attached to him. She doesn't even realize he's here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

-Ann- said:


> I haven't shown the cat to my oldest yet. I don't want her to get attached to him. She doesn't even realize he's here.


You're a good Mom. It would break her heart if she fell in love with him and then his owner came to get him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's gorgeous! I could steal him! I hope you get to keep him, because by now he has probably stolen your heart! :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds _fortuitous_ to me!

I have a weakness for tuxys. They are such gentle souls. Keep us posted whether the owner claims Freck or not.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What a beautiful kitty! :heart 
And what a lucky boy to have found his way to your garage!
I'm secretly (shh!) keeping my fingers crossed that you keep him. Sounds like it may have been meant to be.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

You being the Cat Saver was how fate came to be!! At least I hope that's how this story ends. 
He gorgeous....tall and very handsome Freck :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's one good-looking kitty :wink: Good for you for looking out for the little guy. I'll be interested to hear what happens next!!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

He's so handsome! What a wonderful person you are for taking him in!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's a cutie! Hope you get to keep him...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's a lovely kitty  , will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Freck!*

What a hadsome kitty! What's the update on him? I do hope the owners claim him, but I hope if they don't you are able to care for this baby. 

I had a kitty show up on my back porch one night. I brought him in and kept him and did the same thing. Turns out he belonged to no one. Unfortunately he was a long haired cat and for some reason I'm allergic to them.

But he was a wonderful cat. I had to take him to the shelter because my asthma was getting really bad. I had found out about my asthma problem to long haired cats a few years ago because my grandmothers cat was very sick. So I took him in and full blown asthma attack, bronchitis, etc. go figure. But I have 2 short haired cats without any problems!

But this cats personality was awesome! He acted part cat and part dog, strange  But he loved my entire family and I had to give him up. He didn't belong to me yet it was a very hard thing to do.

Gayle


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a darling boy!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Isn't that interesting . . . it's like fate is conspiring to make Freck yours. But Doodlebug is right; it does no good to get super attached at this point. You could always know you did a great thing to find this little guy a home, no matter how it works out.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I didn't get a call back from the primary phone number. I looked it up online and it's not the same name or address as the woman I'm looking for. I called the secondary number back today and a woman answered. She told me I had the wrong number. I have the address that's on file, but I don't feel comfortable just going to some stranger's apartment. So I'm going to write a letter and send it there, just in case the person still lives there. I also went out and put flyers up today. There are only 2 ways out of our community so I put them up on all the stop signs on those routes. We'll see what happens.

Freck is still just chillin out in the garage. I hate that he's in there, but my husband doesn't feel comfortable with him being in the house right now. My daughter and I go out there and play with him. He has a litter box and food/water and a couple of toys. I also had a roll of carpet left from when I reupholstered a cat house, so I rolled it out so he has something to sleep/scratch on. He seems quite happy. My cats know he's there, but they don't really care anymore.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sure sounds like you're doing everything humanly possible to find Freck's home, if there is one. I bet he thinks the garage set-up is pretty nice! He's getting regular meals and lots of attention, so where's the problem. :lol:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I must say Freck is a handsome boy! I do hope that his owner wants him (only because he probably misses them) but if not then you're gonna have a very handsome man to take care of! I love the name, Freck. Sounds like something I would have made up when I was little! Thank you and your family for taking care of him until the owner claims him or ya'll do!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, we found his owners. They gave us a call and came over to get him. They said that once they moved to this community, he started going out of the house. They were leaving town for the weekend (last weekend) and he wasn't home yet, so they figured he'd be ok and left. That must be why he was SO hungry when I fed him. I told him about his information needing to be updated and that he was meant to be an indoor only cat. He just blew me off like I didn't know what I was talking about. They were the original owners, so they should know all this stuff. So, they took him and left. My little girl had been looking out the window and made some of the blinds stay open. I saw them drive away. Then, my husband went over to fix the blinds and that's when I saw him. They left him in my yard and drove away. 8O Wait. Did that seriously just happen? *rubs eyes* Yep. They left him in my yard and drove away.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

What?! What was the point of going over to your house then?? Poor little guy. So by the name change I'm assuming you're keeping him? I'm still in shock, what a weird turn of events for you huh?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They didn't *deserve* him. I can't believe they did that. I'm in shock, too. 8O 

Milo now has a great family. :luv


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, no I'm not keeping him. Well, technically, I am at the moment. He's back in my garage. But they changed his name from Freck to Milo. I guess the sheltered named him Freck. See, here's where my behavior becomes questionable, I guess. I'm afraid for him. He has been getting into people's yards and they're not happy about it. If they call Animal Control to come get him, and they scan him and have all wrong information, he'll most likely be put down after 3 days. The shelter is very full. I can't let that happen. I WON'T LET THAT HAPPEN!!! But, I know he has an owner. I can't just steal their cat. So... I called Animal Control myself. I know for a fact he hasn't been licensed. That alone is against the law here. Since he hasn't been licensed, he might not have been vaccinated either. I'm guessing not. I'm going to have to turn him over to Animal Control when they get here, but they said I can give them my information and if the owners fail to bring him into compliance, or decide they don't want him, they will contact me and let me adopt him. They will not put him down. I do have the owner's cell phone number from caller ID. He said he lives a street over from me, so I did a search on the Property Tax site and found his address. After much debate with myself, I'm going to do the truthful thing and give his information to Animal Control. Maybe if they hear all of this stuff from the authorities, they'll listen. Believe me, it's a hard thing to do. What I WANT to do is not give Animal Control their information and let them not be able to contact them and then just adopt him myself. But if they do love him, they deserve to keep him... if they take proper care of him by keeping him healthy... and legal! Ah, well. We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I say they *abandoned* him, but you are doing the right thing, legally, I guess, if you want to keep him. I just feel bad for the little guy having to stay at a strange place. 

Cats aren't licensed in California (at least not in San Diego) so I never think about things like that.

I hope you end up with him, Ann. There's a reason you found him.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

-Ann- said:


> But if they do love him, they deserve to keep him... if they take proper care of him by keeping him healthy... and legal! Ah, well. We'll see what happens from here.


But why would they leave him in your yard then? Just let him hang out and let him find his way back home??
And, our Kringle is an outdoor cat during the day, and I would never ever ever leave for the weekend without knowing he's home. If we know we're going to be back home late we don't even let him out that day. So I can't imagine not being concerned that he wasn't home before leaving.

But you're right in going through the right steps and not just keeping him. How long did it take them to respond to your flyers? Maybe they won't respond to Animal Control in time (I hope they don't, I dont think I'm getting bad kitty karma points bc clearly you already care more for this little guy than them)


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I just feel bad for the little guy having to stay at a strange place.


Oh I feel just horrible about doing that to him. I'm all about getting cats OUT of that place, not putting them in. But I know he won't be there for long, one way or another. But they do take care of their animals there. The place is VERY clean. So that's a very small plus I guess.

I just looked up the law and I found out that not displaying a rabies license on your pet is a $50 fine. Not having your pet's vaccination up to date is another $50 fine. I don't know if they'll charge them that, or if they'll pay it or not. We'll see. I'll pay it if they let me keep him! 

I know this probably wasn't the wisest thing to do since they live a street over from me, but I really don't care. Bring it on!!!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

moarias1984 said:


> But you're right in going through the right steps and not just keeping him. How long did it take them to respond to your flyers? Maybe they won't respond to Animal Control in time (I hope they don't, I dont think I'm getting bad kitty karma points bc clearly you already care more for this little guy than them)


I put the flyers up 2 days ago. He said a few days after they got home, his wife said, "Have you seen the cat?" and then I guess they saw the flyers after that some time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, don't start doubting yourself. You did the right thing, and you did it the right way. You know the place is clean and they'll take care of him. 

What a jerk! 

And what an angel you are. :angel


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ann...since you have his number, why not just call and ask why they left him in your yard. They might just say they don't want him...then just get them to turn over the microchip registration to you. You may be able to avoid the whole animal control thing. 

If they say something like 'oh, he'll find his way home'...then involve animal control.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> If they say something like 'oh, he'll find his way home'...then involve animal control.


We realized after the fact that this is exactly what he said. We thought he said "He finds his way home" but after he left my husband said, "THAT'S what he said!!!!" He had an accent and it was hard to understand some of what he said.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...definitely a jerk. I can't fathom bothering to come over to your house and then just leaving him there to find his way home (not that I could fathom going away for a weekend and leaving the outside...not that I could let my cats out at all). 

You're definitely doing the right thing. I think you'll end up with Milo, this guy probably won't follow up on claiming him...he'll leave him at the shelter to find his way home.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

:evil: Horrible on so many levels...these people sound like jerks. They go away and leave him out, then come home and don't even notice for days that he's gone? And then the kicker, leaving him on your lawn :evil: 

I hope this poor kitty ends up with you, Ann. Those creeps don't deserve him


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, the Animal Control woman was just here. She took him back to the shelter with her. She said she's supposed to just take him home, but since it seems like an abandonment issue and he hasn't had his shots, she's taking him to the shelter and will call them tomorrow. She told me I can check up on him and if the owners don't want him, he'll go back in general adoption. Well, I'm heading to the shelter tomorrow and I'm going to tell the people that actually run the adoptions that I want him if they don't. I am so upset right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ann, I so hope you'll get to keep him! As so many have said, they don't deserve him!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Do me a favor...write all of this down before you contact the shelter. Give them a copy, and give the ACO a copy. Make a paper trail on this kitty, expressing your interest in adopting him as well as the history, dates, your efforts, and the actions of the legal owners and ACO.

I don't know about other states, but where I live, cats become legal property of the shelter as soon as they come through the door (dogs must be held 7 days before they legally belong to us). With dogs, there may be town impound fees and a per-day kenneling fee that have to be paid before we release the animal to the owners. Ask them. Tell them exactly what these people did when you called them to come get their cat. In writing. The more information the shelter has to work with, the more able they will be to make decisions about the cat's welfare. 

I would be standing at the shelter door when they open with written documentation and photographs in hand.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a good idea to put stuff in writing. 

To tell you the truth, I hope they slap every fine they can possibly think of on these people, which will make it much less likely they'll cough up the money to keep him. As soon as you raise the stakes, they're suddenly not so attached to Milo as they said they were. But seriously, I really hope you get Milo back and these people don't get him. They don't deserve him!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok everyone. Freck needs your prayers, positive thoughts, good vibes, crossed fingers, pretty much whatever you can give him. The shelter contacted his owner. They said they didn't want him back. Yay! I'll take him! Well, it's not that simple. The reason they gave for not wanting him back? Freck scratched the son on the chest. Apparently, this is why they left him in my yard. Because the kid (I would guess 13ish) was holding Freck and he wanted down. When Freck jumped out of the kids arms, he scratched his chest and "ran away". Are you freakin kidding me???? First of all, he's a cat. With claws. That's what they do!! Don't want to get scratched? Don't get an animal with nails. It's simple, really. Second, he didn't "run away". He was at my mailbox when they left. Now I know my mailbox is black, but come on! He didn't go secret stealth cat and blend in with the mailbox! :roll: 

So, sweet little Freck (I refuse to call him Milo) is stuck in quarantine at the shelter. Tuesday will be the last day of his quarantine. That's also when they will have their meeting to discuss which animals are adoptable and which will have to be put down. They'll be discussing Freck as well. If they deem him adoptable, they'll call me as soon as he can come home. If not, then all ****'s gonna break loose around this community!

So, this is where we're at right now. I plan on writing a nice long letter on Freck's behalf and delivering it to the shelter on Monday so it can be read (and remembered) for their Tuesday meeting. I'm not letting them put him down without a fight.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why would they put a cat down when someone is ready and willing to adopt him? You've already met him - heck, you took him in for a few days! :fust

Good thoughts are being sent your way! Good luck!

Poor little guy having to stay at that place. But you did the right thing, Ann.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Whhhhaaaaaattt? The people in the shelter should understand this. Definitely write the letter. Explain the circumstances and how he behaved when in your care. And that you are willing to take him knowing how he behaved with his previous owners. By you putting it in writing it let's the shelter off the hook if they're worried about liability.

And the stupid people...if that's what happened, why didn't they just ring your bell and say they decided they don't want him. I wonder if it really even happened...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:roll: I wanna see the 13yo's scratch.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

They already have all the information about what went down. So that's been taken care of. The thing that concerns me is the fact that I have two children. One of them being only 3. I don't want them to think they can't let me adopt him because he scratches. :roll: I was thinking about the whole liability thing too. That's why I thought I letter would be good. If they have it in writing, they're off the hook if (make that WHEN) the cat *gasp* scratches one of us. I think the letter will basically say I know how to properly take care of him and that's just what I'll do. He will NOT be an outside cat EVER and I don't plan on rehoming him because he scratches one of us. *shakes head* I'm still just so annoyed at that whole thing. He's labeled aggressive for something so stupid. 

Oh, and my husband and I walked past their house last night. They have one of those decorative flags hanging on their house... It's a CAT! :roll: (yeah, now I'm just being snotty. :lol: )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bet the cat on their flag would run away if it could. 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

FIngers crossed that the shelter people will understand that Freck scratched the 13 yp because he (Freck) is so smart that he wanted to stay at your house. He's wasn't going back to those people!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

8O 8O

I swear the world has gone insane


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Omg! That is the dumbest thing I ever heard! I have been scratched like that on more than one occasion when a cat I was holding wanted down and used my chest to push off. Good luck. I will be thinking about you and Freck/Milo. I can't imagine the shelter deeming him unadoptable because of this.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got to believe sane heads will prevail and they'll be very happy to turn him over to someone who's so eager to have him. If you're willing to take all the responsibility and liability for whatever scratches he might inflict on you, then they should be just as happy to turn him over. Hey, how about that -- write up your own "legal" document saying that you'll accept any liability for owning him, physical and otherwise? If they're worried about potential lawsuits for turning over an "unfit" animal, maybe that would do the trick.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, any unvaccinated cat coming into a shelter should be quarantined before being adopted out. It's during that time that they'll do a combo test, worm him, bring him up to date on vax, and assess his personality. Likewise, any animal with a recent bite history is quarantined for 10 days, even long-term shelter residents. Scratches we usually don't bother with (quarantine isn't big enough to hold all the cats who've whacked a volunteer at some point or other).

I think that it would be a good idea to bug the heck out of them so they know you REALLY want this cat...a whole lot of people say they want X animal, and then disappear off the face of the earth. So call every other day and check on him, ask how he's doing and if they have any cause for concerns. See if they'll let you fill out an adoption application while he's still in quarantine, then it'll be in his file that you WANT him, and that you have signed off on the fact that they cannot guarantee health or temperament of any animal. Include a note that you are aware of his scratch history, and reformed feral state, but that during the time he was in your home, you saw no such behavior, and that your children have been around cats or grown up with cats and are aware of proper handling. If he interacted with your children, make sure to note that and tell them how he behaved with YOUR kids. Also make clear that you turned him over to ACO because it was the legal and proper channel to pursue so that you'd stand a chance of being able to adopt him free and clear.

Inform the heck out of them BEFORE they have their meeting, so the person who's dealt with you says "Y'know, this lady REALLY wants this cat, we have an application on him already, and she is totally aware of his history and needs. Let's give her the cat and shut her up." :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Excellent advice, Gudewife. Keep after these folks, Ann!!! I really hope it works out!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Gudewife said:


> "Let's give her the cat and shut her up." :wink:


You know, I think they're tired of hearing from me already! The woman I talked with today made a point of telling me that they have my number on his record and they will CALL ME as soon as they determine if he's adoptable or not. :lol: They've got two HUGE paragraphs of my information on his record. But I'm not done yet. Not until I have that little guy safely in my home. :wink: Thanks for all the great advice. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm praying for you and Freck!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

*****UPDATE*****

Well, I went to get a status update today. He is adoptable and he's waiting for his health check. If he checks out ok, then I can finally go get him. The problem is, they have 50 animals waiting on the health check list and dogs get first priority. I would think they would want to get him checked and done since someone is waiting to adopt him. That would free up a space. But whatever. All I can do now is keep checking back (and watching his status on the website in case something changes). I think I'll try a different tactic next time. I'll have my 3 year old say "Can we bring him home today Mommy?? Pleeeeaaaaaase!!!" Maybe get a little pouting action going on. Ok, so I wouldn't do that. I think. I wish they had a direct phone number that I could call instead of driving all the way out there, but I'll do whatever I have to.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great news!!! You're definitely a step closer. You didn't notice any health problems when he was with you, did you? I bet he'll pass with flying colors. Little does Freck know that someone is anxiously awaiting him getting out of there. Don't you wish we could communicate with them?

Your 3-year old could hold his (her?) breath until she turned blue, if that would help. Or maybe a good old-fashioned major tantrum including kicking, biting, and screaming. That might just do the trick.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so pleased for you! I hope he passes the health test!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh wow, that's exciting! I bet you can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:jump Thats great news Ann


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

You're an awesome woman Ann... I wish there were tons more people like you in this world that get involved and don't back down!!! You've saved Freck's life... many hugs to you my friend!!! I pray we see Freck with you soonest!!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I drop out of this thread when it was on it's second page (another matters reason... not Frecks story). Picking up where I left off, I was just thinking about offering a letter of my own, in Frecks and your behalf. 
Then page five had me smiling....even though he's gonna be at the shelter a few days more.
Looks like the cats in the hat!! Ohh wouldn't he look good in a hat!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Frek is one lucky guy, he just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

****Update****

I got the call today! His health check has been done and he's ready to come home!!! Unfortunately, she called me 8 minutes before closing time so I couldn't go get him today. But I will be there at 11:00 am waiting for them to open!!! I'm so excited that I'll even forgive her for asking "Is your mom home?" when I answered the phone! :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wahoo! Congrats! Bet you won't sleep tonight :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats! What great news. We want homecoming pictures!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! This has been a real nail-biter to keep up with and I'm so glad it has a happy ending. Your perseverance really paid off, and the shelter people should be congratulating you for caring so much. And Freck will already be familiar with your house, so it's not even like you're starting from scratch (if you'll excuse the pun). We want pictures!!!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

This better NOT be the last Freck update! I want lots of them!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*YIPPPEEEE*

I hope you know how special you really are in fighting so hard for Freck.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!! :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

YES! Great news!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it! I put the carrier in the living room so Cooper & Chloe can sniff it and get used to his scent. I'm a little nervous about the introduction. Cooper is another male cat and Chloe is just stuck-up. It takes a while to win her over. This should be fun. I'm up for a challenge, though! :jump


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just take your time, Ann. Usually, it's best to keep the new member of the family in a different room. I imagine you know the routine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just the best news! You know we're expecting a lot of pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great news, can't wait for pics


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! and Hugs, can't wait to see pictures of Frecks homecoming!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Woo-hoo!!! I'm so happy to hear this   

Ann, is he home yet? We need an update!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's home, there are pictures in Meet My Kitty.


----------

